# 1-Andro Rx cycle 1000 mgs ed  3 weeks in.



## titanup (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok so I am doing a cycle of 1 andro rx. I will post all the details later as I am on my phone now. I have 5 bottles 3 I purcashed and 2 donated by ironmaglabs.

 Goal is to run around 800 mgs to 1000 mgs ed. To put on 5 To 10 lbs and get a six pack. And lose body fat.     
Well I have so much to update but my phone is acting up. 

So far I am loving it I can see my abs something I have never been able to do. I have so much to say I


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 5, 2009)

titanup said:


> Ok so I am doing a cycle of 1 andro rx. I will post all the details later as I am on my phone now. I have 5 bottles 3 I purcashed and 2 donated by ironmaglabs.
> 
> Goal is to run around 800 mgs to 1000 mgs ed. To put on 5 To 10 lbs and get a six pack. And lose body fat.
> Well I have so much to update but my phone is acting up.
> ...



I definitely want to hear more on how things are going on with this....


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2009)

*titanup* - any chance you saved you log from the beginning before it was deleted on the other site?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 6, 2009)

Prince said:


> *titanup* - any chance you saved you log from the beginning before it was deleted on the other site?



It's back up!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2009)

dg806 said:


> It's back up!



huh?


----------



## titanup (Apr 11, 2009)

okay here is what i have so far too update then.

Write up
1-ANDRO Rx™ PRO-HORMONE
Serious Muscle Mass and Strength 



Increases Lean Muscle Mass
Increases Strength & Power
Does Not Convert to Estrogen or DHT
No Bloating or Water Retention
Converts to 1-Testosterone
7 X the Anabolic Potency of Testosterone
Pharmaceutical Grade 1-Androsterone 




1-Andro Rx™ Prohormone 






Supplement Facts :

FINALLY GET REAL RESULTS FROM A LEGAL SUPPLEMENT! 

1-Androsterone (1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17-one) converts at a high rate to 1-Testosterone and will give you similar strength and size increases to other products such as the old 1-Andro or 1-Test products that were on the market before they were banned. Old 1-Andro products were known for their high conversion rate and for being truly orally active. Those products also converted to 1-Tesosterone (which is an isomer of testosterone) and were found in research to be 700% more anabolic (muscle building) than standard testosterone. Early user feedback reported lean mass and strength gains without much, if any, corresponding water gains. To sum it up, they have reduced estrogenic and increased androgenic activity. This allowed for increases in strength and aggression, reduction of body-fat and a leaner look to the physique. 

The strong anabolic properties of 1-testosterone have been established in the literature. Research conducted in the 60's found that 1-testosterone had a myotrophic (anabolic) potency of 200 as compared to 26 for testosterone, making it over 7 times as anabolic. This was done using the rat levator ani assay, which is commonly used to test the anabolic potency of steroids. In addition to this, 1-testosterone and 1-AD are both unable to aromatize to estrogen. Hence these substances cause very significant increases in muscle size and strength with about the androgenic potential of testosterone and almost no estrogenic side effects (water retention, fat gain, gynecomastia). 

1-Testosterone Facts: 

- 7 times the anabolic potency of testosterone
- High oral bioavailability
- Long plasma half-life
- Well absorbed through the gut
- Is not a prohormone; is efficacious in its own right
- Is not converted to estrogen in the body, therefore causes no breast enlargement or water retention
- No conversion into DHT in the body, therefore won’t cause acne, scalp-hair loss, or body/facial hair growth
- No liver damage, stomach discomfort, or toxicity
- Increases lean muscle mass, strength, muscle hardness and vascularity
- Decreases body fat


----------



## titanup (Apr 11, 2009)

I have ordered 3 bottles for 79.98 and IronMagLabs has donated 2 extra bottles so instead of 30 days I will be doing 50 days.

Dosing will be , 6 pills ed (600mgs total ed ) x 7 days a week for 50 days.
Not sure how I will dose it during the day, ie. split 3 in the am and 3 in the pm. I am still trying to find out the best way for this.

I will post stats, cycle info and all the other goodies shortly. I was just excited to get this out there.

I have to admit I was very excited when I came across this I immeditatley jumped on this deal , I had been debating on getting some but the price was always high so when I saw the price of 1-Andro Rx it was very easy for me to make that decision...

* Also will be adding before and after photos.

If there is anything any memebers would like to see added to this log please feel free to give input. As I might consider it. Anything to make this the best log possible.

Some things I am considering is blood work,test levels test..


----------



## titanup (Apr 11, 2009)

So far I have experienced muscle hardness fat loss. Not much weight gain but it jiumped when my intake. Wasd high well still keeping BF low. Libido is in the tank though that sucks. No lethargy as of yet. So only side so far is libido. 

I have more defintion in my abdomen area and that's always been the trouble spot. So far I would rank this very high. I am loving the pumps they are just right. And I'm sure if my diet was spot on it would be even better diet is just okay scale of 1 to 10 I give it a 7


----------



## titanup (Apr 11, 2009)

Well ill be a mother ****** the damn acne kicked in. I hate acne I have clear skin so I know its defintley working , not that I already didnt no it. 

Well so far MID CYCLE REVIEW

Pros:
Muscle Hardness 
Just right muscle pumps not too painfull but enough where they look and feel pumped.
Strength is way up.
Leaning out. (of course caloric intake is about normal I havent upped or lowered so my weight has stayed the same however I have lost fat  . In the beginning I started too eat alot appetite was through the roof and then it tapered off, of course when it was up so was the weight but BF was still dropping. 

Since then my appetite is just average now.

I can see my abs (something I have never seen before). Its actually funny my baby momma came to drop my daughter off and I answered the door with my shirt off and I caught her checking my abs out. HAHA lol.....

Well my size is bigger than I have been at this weight. Sides have been low.


CONS:

Libido is in the tank. I can get it up but no motivation to follow thru.
Acne just started.
UMMM well I cant think of anything really else. I have noiticed some aggression or anger over dumb little things. But other than that so far I can say the Pros out weigh the Cons.

I am loving this and have had thoughts to run it for 10 weeks. But I guess those are just thoughts maybe if you guys give me some thoughts about going 10 weeks then well I dont know I just might do it.

I cant wait for it to get warmer to go to the pool and show off. lol not that im in great shape like model body type but I am proud of myself for getting to where I am. Specially with having cancer and batteling the fatigue and all the stuff and still getting in there and looking good for having cancer. lol Guess its not funny but hey you got take whats thrown at you. 

SPECIAL NOTE:

I just wanted to thank all of you guys who stopped by to check out the log. I apperciate all your support and comments. If there is anything I can do too make this better just let me know. Also I did say I would post blood test results so I will be doing that at the very end. I have like three maybe four tests, before, 1 weeks in and then 2 1/2 weeks in and then Ill get some blood work at the end. Just to clarify they are just CBC tests not testosterone level tests . But hopefully this will help out and give some people some answers.


----------



## titanup (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh forgot to add I have HORRENDUS (spelling?) gas....

Oh and I just found a brand new bottle of Anabolic Extreme Advanced PCT and a half bottle of Hyperdrol X2 for pct.. YEah~~!


----------



## titanup (Apr 11, 2009)

4/8  

Ok so I just had the greatest workout ever! my arms are the biggest they have ever been my chest too my abs are coming in and my weight is up three pounds and bf% is down. This sh*t is freakin amazing I cant even put it in words I am in the best shape of my life better than when I did test and var dbol, of course then I was big and bulky now im big and toned ...much better in my opinon. I just am blown away with the results and I still have two bottles left!

What do you guys think?? SHould I try to run it longer .. Longer cycle maintain more muscle?? I guess alot will depend on how I fel in about 14 days I think that is what 2 bottles will yield at 800-1000mg ed I am so considering order another 3 bottles for 72 plus s&h cant beat that shiat

MAN I AM JUST STOKED HOW MY BODY IS COMING ALONG!~ sorry to keep on but you guys have to understand my body is finally getting to where I have always wanted it and its not even summer yet and with all the crap going on in my life this is the one thing that is going great.


----------



## Built (Apr 11, 2009)

You sound happy!

Can't wait to see pix!


----------



## titanup (Apr 12, 2009)

I have some before and Midpoint pics ill dig them up.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2009)

titanup said:


> 4/8
> Ok so I just had the greatest workout ever! my arms are the biggest they have ever been my chest too my abs are coming in and my weight is up three pounds and bf% is down. This sh*t is freakin amazing I cant even
> 
> MAN I AM JUST STOKED HOW MY BODY IS COMING ALONG!~ sorry to keep on but you guys have to understand my body is finally getting to where I have always wanted it and its not even summer yet and with all the crap going on in my life this is the one thing that is going great.



nice, glad to hear it!


----------



## quark (Apr 13, 2009)

Built said:


> Can't wait to see pix!



Yea, me too. Sounds like you're having a great cycle!


----------



## dekroon (Apr 13, 2009)

I just ordered 6 bottles this morning looking forward to getting started


----------



## Arnold (Apr 13, 2009)

dekroon said:


> I just ordered 6 bottles this morning looking forward to getting started



thanks, it will ship out tomorrow US Priority Mail.


----------



## Perdido (Apr 13, 2009)

Some Q's:

Since these dosages are higher than recommended would there be any other risks aside from the typical sides that we should know about?

Would running 10 weeks vs 6 weeks require any other supplementing than a PCT?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 14, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Some Q's:
> 
> Since these dosages are higher than recommended would there be any other risks aside from the typical sides that we should know about?
> 
> Would running 10 weeks vs 6 weeks require any other supplementing than a PCT?



I don't think you will run into any other sides other than some lathargy and some suppression/decrease in libido. 6-8 weeks is a good amount of time for a cycle of this. If you run it 10 weeks, just be prepared to get a good pct as your natural test will probably be suppressed quite a bit.
I have been doing 900/day with no problems.


----------



## titanup (Apr 14, 2009)

dg806 said:


> I don't think you will run into any other sides other than some lathargy and some suppression/decrease in libido. 6-8 weeks is a good amount of time for a cycle of this. If you run it 10 weeks, just be prepared to get a good pct as your natural test will probably be suppressed quite a bit.
> I have been doing 900/day with no problems.





I agree with DG 100% this is very low in sides. As for pct I have clomid,advanced pct , paravol, Hyperdrol x2, size on, purple wrath.  The only thing is I am going to order NOLVA because clomid effects my eye sight sometimes.


----------



## titanup (Apr 14, 2009)

dekroon said:


> I just ordered 6 bottles this morning looking forward to getting started



Sweet you are going too love it! I am going too order 9-12 bottles to stockpile when i get some cash here soon. 

Do you know how you are going to run it? Dosing?


----------



## titanup (Apr 14, 2009)

jchappj said:


> Yea, me too. Sounds like you're having a great cycle!





I am thanks man.  I am loving it. amazing body recomp effects, and strength.


----------



## dekroon (Apr 14, 2009)

not positive but was thinking about doing 8 weeks with 3 a day for first 4 weeks and then uping it to 6 a day for the last four weeks but I may just do the 6 a day the whole time.  I wont really know for sure until I take it and see how it makes me feel.  I'm glad its working good for you, If I'm happy with the results I get I'll also be ordering more to stock pile


----------



## Perdido (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks dg806.


----------



## dekroon (Apr 14, 2009)

Titanup what did you decide worked best for you? I see you have been taking 6 a day but I was wondering if you have been taking them all at once or if you split them up?   I was also wondering about the consumption of alcohol with this.  i don't drink very much maybe a few cocktails on the weekend is this ok or should I just give up alcohol altogether while doing this?


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 14, 2009)

dekroon said:


> Titanup what did you decide worked best for you? I see you have been taking 6 a day but I was wondering if you have been taking them all at once or if you split them up?   I was also wondering about the consumption of alcohol with this.  i don't drink very much maybe a few cocktails on the weekend is this ok or should I just give up alcohol altogether while doing this?



You should split up the dosages for one....and you should stay away from alcohol all together if you were I


----------



## ZECH (Apr 14, 2009)

Since this is not a methyl product, your liver enzymes will stay in the normal range.
But I do agree to get full benefits, it's best to leave the drinking till after cycle.


----------



## titanup (Apr 14, 2009)

dekroon said:


> Titanup what did you decide worked best for you? I see you have been taking 6 a day but I was wondering if you have been taking them all at once or if you split them up?   I was also wondering about the consumption of alcohol with this.  i don't drink very much maybe a few cocktails on the weekend is this ok or should I just give up alcohol altogether while doing this?



 Hey there good choice on picking this product you will be happy you did. I am actually taking 8 a day 4 spilt in am 4 in pm.  As for my opinon about your dosing I really dont think 300mg would be that effective. I felt the difference in going from 600 to 800 I even did a week and half at 1000mg. I noticed more leaning and recomp effects at 800mg that is why I choose that dose. I personally would not waste my time with doing this product under 600mg. Its a great product and will give you great reward if taken properly and diet is proper and training.

As far as drinking I think I have gone out to the club once maybe twice cant remeber the second but I know I drank one time, and the next day I was back in the gym I didnt have that hit by a truck feeling like some methyls. However I do not advise drinking if you are going to take 1-andro. I dont see anything wrong with a little party here or there after all you want to have fun sometimes and live your life but, I would nt make a habit out of it.


----------



## titanup (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh and I have had no  sides other than loss of libido at 800mg. so I defintley would go with at least 600 and then go from there and if you are in tune with your body you should be able to tell what dosage fits you.  Good luck and congrats, Look forward to  hearing your results.


----------



## dekroon (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the responses so no alcohol it is.  I quit cigs cold turkey 4 weeks ago and if I can do that no alcohol for 8 weeks shouldnt be a problem.  I will also start dosing at 600. Thanks guys


----------



## titanup (Apr 15, 2009)

dekroon said:


> Thanks for the responses so no alcohol it is.  I quit cigs cold turkey 4 weeks ago and if I can do that no alcohol for 8 weeks shouldnt be a problem.  I will also start dosing at 600. Thanks guys



I wouldnt say you couldnt have a drink if your out with a girl or friend but if you can avoid but its not going to hurt if you have a night out. But if you want to quit it all togther then thats great too. All I am saying is live your life dont forget about fun or living life. sometimes we devote so much time and energy into exercise that we forget we have a life outside the gym.

Im glad to hear you are going to start out at 600.  I posted in another thread that I belive I would compare this to anavar if you dont use enough mg then it doesnt work the way its supposed to for bodybuilding. But if you use enough the right dosage then its works like its supposed too. So I think its great that you are starting at 600 I would say try 800 if you are willing to at some point but just go by what your body is telling you. You will know when its working when you see your body changing and then look at the scale its freakin amazing!


TiTanUP


----------



## zombul (Apr 16, 2009)

Lets see those pics bro.


----------



## titanup (Apr 16, 2009)

i have about ten days left in my cycle i got some before and then some a little past midpoint.  I have to find the before I think there on my desktop. when I get home tommorow ill post em. 

As far as updates past 4 days have been out of town havent been able to work out. So that is the sucky part but it feels like my arms are still getting bigger. ALso didnt bring pills so I havent dosed since i think monday. but i still feel it  (on) feeling.


----------



## godfather (May 1, 2009)

I just ordered 3 bottle of 1-Andro Rx. I have some old M4OHN laying around too. How would these two stack you guys think?


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 29, 2009)

Updates?


----------



## Stewart14 (May 29, 2009)

don't mean to go off topic, but I have a question for those who would know better than me.  I am just over 3 weeks into a cycle of this stuff, and I have been using 600mg per day from the start.  I have enough to go for 40 days at this dosage which is just under 6 weeks.  Reading this thread, the poster is saying he saw better results upping the dosage to 800 and then 1000.  If I up to 800mg per day, I have enough left for 12 more days, which would give me basically a total of a 5 week cycle.

I really haven't noticed any differences in my body comp nor my strength so far.  Would it be worth it to sacrifice 4 days of the cycle (shorten it from 40 days to 36) and use 800mg for the remaining 12 days I would have now?

Basically, does the increased dosage "make up" for cutting short the cycle time?


----------

